
Hong Kong’s Ultra-Rich Population Overtakes New York’s - Four_Star
https://www.statista.com/chart/15360/the-top-10-cities-with-the-highest-ultra-high-net-worth-population/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://thesoundingline.com/hong-kongs-ultra-rich-
population-...](http://thesoundingline.com/hong-kongs-ultra-rich-population-
overtakes-new-yorks-surged-by-31-last-year/), which points to this.

